# [YT] The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf



## EastCoast




----------



## EastCoast

I guess I'm the only one excited to see this.


----------



## Malinkadink

EastCoast said:


> I guess I'm the only one excited to see this.


I'll give it a watch if I find some time, thing is it just looks like stuff we've already seen before, its not exactly new witcher lore looking at the trailer. I quite enjoyed the live action series though and looking forward towards season 2 in december.


----------



## Shawnb99

It was ok. Wasn’t great but decent


----------



## mouacyk

Decent background to Vesemir. Such a badass.


----------

